# Moving to NYC Area and wondering about commuting into Manhattan



## albert1028 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey There, 

I am moving to NYC at the end of july and working on the south east side of manhattan. I was wondering if those who commute can chime in and let me know how feasible it is to commute and how much of the year is commutable (from within 10 miles outside of manhattan). Also, for those that do commute, do you have showers at work or do you have alternatives to showering? 

I am thinking about picking up a comfortable commuter bike if it is possible. We're thinking of living in Brooklyn, New Jersey (like Fort Lee) or other suburbs that are close to manhattan. 

Thanks!


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Really? you have no idea what to expect? Well if your going to be within 10 miles of the city I suggest you take mass transit. Because even with all the bike lanes, with a 10 mile ride you will still face a gauntlet of vehicles. I know someone who bikes from Yonkers to lower Manhattan to work and its about 20 mile each way. He has no problem but I wonder how exhausting it is to battle cars in NYC. 

My office recently moved to trade center area and I want to bike it from the Bronx to work. its 17 miles. Even with going down the west side trail I still have to risk life in the Bronx and so I might not ever do it. 

I think Brooklyn bridge crossing is good but getting there could be harrowing. GWB to NJ has bike crossing but I am unfamiliar with whats in NJ to get to bridge. There is a great map put out of biking paths/trails at 

Manhattan Bike Map: Manhattan Bike Paths, Bike Lanes & Greenways - NYC Bike Maps | NYC Bike Maps

If you have a gym membership and there is one by your office then make use of the showering there. most office don't have this convenience.

I know everyone has another opinion of all this.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

There's also Queens and the other boro... Staten Island....

If you live in Fort Lee... you can ride the George Washington Bridge over and battle traffic and the bike lanes down.

Example: 
Commuting - mtbNJ.com

Of course, there's the subway, train, (PATH on the NJ side) and ferries.

Of you're thinking brooklyn, I'm sure you can bike over the bridges, which will drop you off around Chinatown



albert1028 said:


> Hey There,
> 
> I am moving to NYC at the end of july and working on the south east side of manhattan. I was wondering if those who commute can chime in and let me know how feasible it is to commute and how much of the year is commutable (from within 10 miles outside of manhattan). Also, for those that do commute, do you have showers at work or do you have alternatives to showering?
> 
> ...


----------



## TheOtherBob (Nov 16, 2012)

That commute isn't so bad, depending on the route. If you're coming in from Brooklyn, you're probably going to go over the Manhattan Bridge or Williamsburg Bridge -- from there to lower Manhattan is pretty quick. (Brooklyn Bridge is also possible, but a pain in the butt due to tourists.) 

From New Jersey it's a fair bit longer trip, but you just cross the GWB then navigate your way down to the west side bike path -- from there it's a straight, traffic-free ride to lower Manhattan (you just have to cross town afterwards). One heck of a climb to do on the way home, though. Getting to the GWB on the NJ side is no big deal -- the roads are pretty wide and traffic isn't too bad most of the time. (Unless Christie is upset at someone.)

Some years it's possible to bike year round, only skipping very snowy or wet days. This was not one of those years, sadly -- I hung up my bike for a solid two weeks at one point, because the slush and cold were just nasty. But this has been an exceptionally rough winter.

I do have showers at work, but usually don't need them. On hot days, I throw my suit in my bag, take it slow, and just change when I arrive -- wearing shorts and a t-shirt you usually don't end up drenched.


----------



## B_arrington (Jan 4, 2013)

How familiar are you wih either Brooklyn or NJ? It's like comparing apples and elephants. 

Sounds like you may be working in he Financial District area, no? If so I wouldn't really recommend biking from Fort Lee. Yes there is the Hudson Park bike path, but the ride is quite long. The northern part of the path is mostly unlit at night and a number of bikers have been attacked and robbed. The attackers stretched a rope across the path to knock down the riders. 

Also I would not recommend biking to and crossing the GWB as I think it would be rather harrowing. It just seems like a very long route. 

The brooklyn bridge route could be much more feasible and certainly less distance. 

Have you you thought about living in downtown Manhattan? I lived in the western part of the Financial District (Greenwich and Rector) for a couple years and loved it.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

B_arrington said:


> Also I would not recommend biking to and crossing the GWB as I think it would be rather harrowing. It just seems like a very long route.


Crossing the GWB is extremely safe. They have a pedestrian walkway


----------



## 1nterceptor (Sep 23, 2013)

I've been commuting from Hudson county, NJ over the GW bridge
to Manhattan for over 6 years now. It's not too bad. Sometimes
when it snows; they shut off the bridge for bikers and peds. I have 
showers and lockers at work. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-rQNEdkJQk&list=UUHyRS8bRu6zPoymgKaIoDLA


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Bluffplace said:


> Crossing the GWB is extremely safe. They have a pedestrian walkway


He was referring to the section of the west side bike path on the upper west side right before the climb up to GWB. Someone has indeed used string to clothesline a rider and then mug him. Only late at night, and only when police aren't present could this happen. Otherwise, it's a well traveled route... that gets super safe just a mile or two lower..

The GWB is an excellent crossing. OP, have you read my posts on this forum on similar topics? They're here just a few threads down in another "moving to town" thread. I lived in Brooklyn for 10+ years and I lived in Fort Lee/Edgwater for 3+ years. entirely two different animals.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I think something to consider cycling wise is if the OP wants to cycle other than the commute. NJ has some great routes but not anything really ideal for commuting at the same time. If he wants to do both, I would probably suggest Edgewater or Fort Lee as you can go North on 9W. Not as nice as out here a little west but probably better than what you will get in Brooklyn. OTOH, Brooklyn is much closer to the Financial District.


----------



## nwkcc (May 30, 2014)

Like other have posted, each would be a different ride. GWB to Hudson Greenway is a great ride, but bridge bikeway is closed midnight to 6am, there is also the option of going down to ferry in Edgewater that will take you to midtwon/39st if weather is bad. The brooklyn bridge is horrible to ride across but like anything else, wherever you end up try it, try it again and you'll find a way to make it work if you want too. I commute from Weehawken, NJ to Irvington, Nj and most coworkers think I'm insane, but if I didn't do anything unless others approved I'd stay in my apartment with the shades drawn and the doors barred.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

I know this thread is a few months old, but I had another suggestion. Multi-mode commuting. I live in Westchester County NY and bought myself a little folding bike I use on the commuter rail. I don't think any of the local rail systems will let you on during peak hours with a full size bike. Ride to the train, fold up, hop off, unfold and go. That gets me a 5.5 mile one way ride. So about 11-12 miles round trip a commute. I've only done it Spring - Fall, but could be done year round (although the winter that would have been a real challenge).

And I have plenty of good riding in my backyard for the weekends or days I work from home and can claw myself away from my laptop.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

krisdrum said:


> I know this thread is a few months old, but I had another suggestion. Multi-mode commuting. I live in Westchester County NY and bought myself a little folding bike I use on the commuter rail. I don't think any of the local rail systems will let you on during peak hours with a full size bike. Ride to the train, fold up, hop off, unfold and go. That gets me a 5.5 mile one way ride. So about 11-12 miles round trip a commute. I've only done it Spring - Fall, but could be done year round (although the winter that would have been a real challenge).
> 
> And I have plenty of good riding in my backyard for the weekends or days I work from home and can claw myself away from my laptop.


There is also the Citi Bike option for the commute once in the city, but a folding bike has an appeal.


----------

